

The rise of vertical accelerators - simonebrunozzi
http://www.brunozzi.com/2012/12/10/the-rise-of-vertical-accelerators/

======
diegor
Well, certainly it could be a great opportunity for startups but it could be
"dangerous" for enterprises. Think about if a series of "acquisitions" went
wrong. The fund would run out and there would be no success for startups and
the enterprise would not have fund any more to use in more innovation. Also
can be dangerous for startups: a company buys a startup just for shut down
their innovative idea. So I agree that it's a good formula for success, but it
should be used very carefully and in a proper way.

------
steht
Nice post, very interesting, i heard the same "problem" in VMware some months
ago, they are constantly watching the startup scene to get talents/ideas and
study possible competitors. That's a good thing also for startups, Nike has
all the funds needed to support startups and innovation. My only concern is
about the company ownership of those accelerators, that could be a problem in
the long term.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Good point. I think that if the "mother" company can fund the startups,
without getting in the way, and accept a reasonable equity, then it's a good
formula for success.

